# Trout's Shop Tour



## Troutsqueezer (Mar 10, 2012)

What can I say? I'm not a big talker...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sudY3UqXPW8[/ame]


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Mar 10, 2012)

I, I, I don't know what to say. I'm too frightened. :hDe:


----------



## RonGinger (Mar 10, 2012)

Ok, that has to be the best video yet! Wonderful sound effects, great camera work, clearly that gets the Shop Oscar


----------



## rudydubya (Mar 11, 2012)

:bow:

Regards,
Rudy


----------



## steamer (Mar 11, 2012)

Move over George Lucas!.....maybe more Tarantino :noidea:


That's awesome Trout!

Dave


----------



## chuck foster (Mar 11, 2012)

as steamer said "that was awesome" it looks like a very comfortable place to work i mean play 

chuck


----------



## ShopShoe (Mar 13, 2012)

You got a lot in a small space. Thanks for sharing. What have you been doing to the chipmunks with your mill?

--ShopShoe


----------



## ksouers (Mar 13, 2012)

Very nice, Trout. What a great video.

That shop is way too clean and tidy, though. That kind of organization is the sign of a very sick mind ;D


----------



## Mosey (Mar 13, 2012)

Points off for cleanliness! Sickening lack of clutter.


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks guys. This video is what happens when you go off your meds and shoot willy-nilly, then throw it on the computer and plug in any random thing that pops up. 

It can be slow going when you are so OCD'd like me. Every time a piece of swarf hits the floor, I have to stop the lathe and pick it up.


----------



## bearcar1 (Mar 13, 2012)

You must own a million shares of Ryobi stock, Trout ;D The place is VERY well kept and far to organized for my liking but, thats not such a bad thing. Where did you find a gas powered lathe anyway :big: ? You opening the shed reminds me of the cartoon. The name on the side of the building read "school for accelerated learning". A kid trying to enter was leaning hard against the door. The sign on the door said ......... "pull" :bow:


Nice place you got there.

BC1
Jim


----------



## Mosey (Mar 13, 2012)

Nah, he just goes down to the stream and scoops up a couple more nuggets of gold.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Mar 13, 2012)

Always raising the ante eh Trout?

Thanks for the tour.

Was that the sink that made those sounds...or your tum-tum? :big:


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Mar 14, 2012)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> Always raising the ante eh Trout?
> 
> Thanks for the tour.
> 
> Was that the sink that made those sounds...or your tum-tum? :big:



Ball's in your court, Zee. *beer*


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Mar 15, 2012)

Troutsqueezer  said:
			
		

> Ball's in your court, Zee.



I got a ball?
Excellent.

I'll work on it...the video.


----------



## Blue_Rock (Mar 15, 2012)

Sweeet video and a very nice setup you have there Trout. Thanks for the tour.


----------



## ConductorX (Mar 29, 2012)

Nice shop and video. I love the sound effects. 

Good idea for the jig saw and batteries. I prefer corded tools because often the batteries cost more than the tool when they go bad. 

"G"


----------



## panofish (Mar 29, 2012)

I have that exact same power supply and simpson meter and mill. 
What video camera did you shoot with?

I like the shop and the video!


----------



## larry1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Trout, What everyone said, Plus a truly great job.  larry


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks very much, guys! 

panofish, I shot the video with a JVC Everio HD camera. There's a lot of those Simpson 260's around. They were (and still are) workhorses. 

ConductorX, I agree about the price. This is not the way to save money. What it does do is save time, worth it to me. I'd rather spend the money than leave it to my kids. :big: 

-Trout


----------



## AussieJimG (Mar 30, 2012)

Mad! Quite, quite mad! But absolutely brilliant. :big: :big: :big:

Jim


----------



## Ramon (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice tour of an extremely well kept shop Trout but where did you keep the horse 

Some happy hours spent in there I'll wager - thanks for the insight

Ramon


----------



## Grimm1966 (Jun 17, 2012)

Excellent video trout. Did I see a couple of freshly dead heads on the shelf there?


----------



## Rayanth (Jun 17, 2012)

If it's true that he who dies with the most toys wins, then I think Trout is well on the way to a gold medal!

One of these millenia I can only hope to have a shop so well stocked and organized. Thanks for sharing, Trout

- Ryan


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks guys. My best toy is my tractor cause I never outgrew playing in the dirt. 

I think "dead heads" is a fair description of those shelf apparitions.


----------



## ttrikalin (Jul 8, 2012)

Very nice video. 
Just watched it and then once again with my wife. 

1. I was asked to report that we both believe that dennis should get 1 gazillion karma points for organization
2. I was asked to ask for another 1.7 gazillion karma points for cleanliness
3. I moved that we should give the guy at least 5-10 karma points for his machining, but I was reminded that this does not matter given #1, and especially #2, and that we both agree on this central point
4. I was asked to report out mutual resolution not to get a mill bigger than our Sherline, cause trout has one that's only slightly bigger, and so it should be OK for me :-\


[Thanks, Dennis, for setting back my scheme to get a Bridgeport this year  ]

[Last time I show her anything from HMEM]

take care,

tom in MA


----------



## ieezitin (Jul 8, 2012)

Well trout i must say you have a nice little shop.  :-*  I just wish i had stock in Home Depot seeing all the fastener hardware you have i would have quadrupled my investment.

I know how you are because i am the same i cant stand mess!!!!!

Anthony.


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks guys...surprised to to see this thread pop up again. I noticed yesterday that the video has been viewed over a thousand times and yet some of my engines have only hit in the low hundreds. scratch.gif 

As it happens, two months ago (same time I retired) the wife decided she wants a new potting shed built onto the end of my work shed. This caused me to install another door that goes out the back of the shed because her potting area will block tractor and ATV access to the existing shed door (for welder, air compressor usage, etc.). That one door caused me to rebuild most of the interior shelving. I confess, it is fun and it isn't the first time I've done this, not by far. It's taken me 27 years to get it this organized. If I can keep the horses and pigeons out, it might smell better in there too. :-X


----------

